
Draw your own circuits with liquid metal - sohkamyung
https://chembites.org/2019/09/10/draw-your-own-circuits-with-liquid-metal/
======
IshKebab
Very cool, though presumably very expensive given that it uses an alloy of
indium and gallium!

------
megous
Will hydrogel absorb moisture from the environment?

------
drudru11
I want this yesterday!

